# How many peripherals do you connect to your Mac ?



## chevy (Apr 21, 2007)

The question is in the title...


----------



## chevy (Apr 21, 2007)

So here is my detailed list:
* Apple Keyboard
* Apple Mighty mouse and Logitech Wheel mouse (some games requires pressing left button while right button is pressed, you cannot do that on a Mighty mouse)
* 2 USB hubs
* One 160 GB Firewire HD
* Canon MP600 multipurpose scanner/printer
* iPod (2x)
* Canon 300D
* Wacom Tablet
* Dell D600 (I consider that this is a peripheral as it get the network through the iMac that is connected WiFi to the main router)
* Various memory sticks
* Logitech Wingman Force 3D


----------



## ora (Apr 21, 2007)

I have-
* Apple keyboard
* MX revolution mouse (cordless)
* MX 518 mouse (corded)
* iMic audio interface
* headset
* jbl creature speakers
* HP inkjet
* Lacie d2 80gb external
* Lacie d2 250gb external
* Lacie d2 300gb external
* Lacie d2 16x dvd writer external
(the above 4 items sit in a mini rack)
* Nikon D50
* firewire hub
* iPod gen 2


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 21, 2007)

I have:

:| 1 Apple Keyboard
:| 1 Apple Mouse
:| 1 Apple Mighty Mouse (bluetooth)
:| 1 HP OfficeJet printer
:| 1 Acer Scanner (though never connected)
:| 1 Altec Lansing loudspeakers
:| 1 Samsung 19" screen
:| 1 Netgear Router and Thomson Speedtouch modem (not sure if that counts)
:| 1 Old iPod Shuffle (as memory stick)
:| 1 LaCie Iomega external HD (250 GB, not sure)

Edit: Oops, sorry forgot to tick "hard disk" in the poll. Sorry...


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 21, 2007)

&#8226;Apple Keyboard
&#8226;Logitech Wireless Infrared Mouse
&#8226;250 Gb LaCie Porsche Drive
&#8226;iPod Nano/Dock
&#8226;HP Deskjet 5650 Printer
&#8226;D-Link 4 Port USB Hub
&#8226;HP Scanjet 4070 Photosmart Scanner
&#8226;256 Mb SanDisk Flash Drive
&#8226;JBL Earbuds
&#8226;Netgear 108Mbps Wireless Hub
&#8226;Canon Camera


----------



## fryke (Apr 21, 2007)

&#8226; Wireless keyboard (only sometimes)
&#8226; Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical (the original, still the best mouse around)
&#8226; Canon Lide 30 scanner
&#8226; 60 GB portable USB-2 drive (S-ATA)
&#8226; 120 GB Maxtor FW drive
&#8226; 200 GB Maxtor FW drive
&#8226; 300 GB Maxtor FW/USB-2 drive
&#8226; 80 GB iPod (white, of course)
&#8226; cheap 19" LCD
&#8226; NEC video beamer
&#8226; Sony Dolby Digital 5.1 system with _real_ speakers
&#8226; Sony headphones
&#8226; a couple of flash memory sticks
&#8226; memory card reader (for Sony camera's sticks)
&#8226; Nokia Communicator 9500 via BT
&#8226; SonyEricsson W810i via BT
&#8226; TomTom Go Europe
&#8226; I'm sure I forgot one or two things...


----------



## ergo proxy (Apr 21, 2007)

-Apple Keyboard
-Kensington Studio Mouse
-Wacom Intuos2 9 x 12 tablet
-20" Apple LCD + 17" Philips LCD
-Various Nikon D series & coolpix cameras 
-Logitech speakers


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is what I have connected:

 Apple Keyboard
 Logitech Mouse
 Griffin Powermate
 Apple iSight
 Griffin iMic
 Logitech USB Microphone
 JBL Creature 2.1 Speakers 
 iPod Shuffle
 iPod 5G(v.a) video
 Canon s520
 Canon IP5200R
 OWC Mercury Elite Pro 280G (FireWire 800)
 OWC Mercury Elite 460G  (FireWire 800)
 Kensington USB2 4 port Hub
 Belkin FireWire 400 4 port Hub


----------



## Mikuro (Apr 21, 2007)

My primary computer has these devices regularly connected:


Keyboard (MacAlly iKey)
Mouse (MacAlly dotMouse)
FireWire HD (30GB, mostly used for backups)
DVD±RW drive
Router (via Ethernet)
Headphones

When I get on a gaming jag, I'll plug in my gamepad. It's a really cheap, crummy one. I'll probably buy a better one at some point.

I do have printers, but I don't hook them up to this machine. I am philosophically opposed to printers; we should be converting paper to data, not the other way around!


----------



## sgould (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow! It's a lot...

Keyboard
Mouse
Bluetooth Dongle​
Sound Sticks and iSub
Belkin USB Hub
Canon Scanner
Palm Cradle (for Palm 515)
Sony camera cradle
Smart 3.5 inch Floppy Drive
USB (mini) lead for occasional connection of  Card Reader / TomTom satnav
USB lead for connection of Palm Tungsten / Memory Stick
Griffin iMic with old Apple mic​
Ethernet HubXerox Phaser
Airport Extreme
HP Deskjet (via USB in Airport Extreme Base)
IBM ThinkPad 600E
hp Laptop (from work - no wifi)​
250GB Formac Hard Disc (firewire)
1TB Iomega Hard Disc (firewire)

17 inch Apple LCD Monitor


----------



## ergo proxy (Apr 21, 2007)

Mikuro said:


> I am philosophically opposed to printers; we should be converting paper to data, not the other way around!



I agree. I've also stopped buying newspapers & magazines, preferring
online stuff.
Also cheap printers are quite irritating, I smashed  my last  printer
against the wall.

Sorry for being off topic.


----------



## fryke (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to add my printer (Brother HL-5040), I see. It's connected to the AirPort Extreme base station.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 22, 2007)

I currently use the following:


LaCie 19" CRT monitor
iPod nano dock
Logitech MX510 mouse
Apple keyboard
Lexmark C510N printer
LaCie 250 GB external hard drive (Firewire 400, Firewire 800, USB 2.0)
SanDisk 4 GB Cruzer Crossfire (flash drive)
SanDisk ImageMate card reader (camera/phone memory cards etc.)
Belkin 7 port USB 2.0 (powered) hub
D-Link DBT-120 Bluetooth adaptor
Apple iSight
JBL Creature 2.1 speakers
Netgear modem/router


----------



## sgould (Apr 22, 2007)

Forgot her iPod!!


----------



## bbloke (Apr 22, 2007)

sgould said:


> Forgot her iPod!!


"_her_" iPod?


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 22, 2007)

bbloke said:


> I currently use the following:
> 
> 
> LaCie 19" CRT monitor
> ...



I didn't know LaCie made screens.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 23, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> I didn't know LaCie made screens.



I didn't either!


----------



## bbloke (Apr 24, 2007)

icemanjc said:


> I didn't know LaCie made screens.


At the time, LaCie seemed to constantly get praised for making the best (or amongst the best) CRT monitors.  In more recent times, it looks like they have stopped making CRTs and only make flat panel displays now.

Funnily enough, I didn't know LaCie made things _other than_ displays until after I bought my monitor!


----------



## chevy (Apr 29, 2007)

Let me just make an intermediate status:
1) Keybords 90% (How do the remaining 10% work ?)
2) Hard disk 77%
3) Printer 74%
4) Camera 68%
5) Hub 61%
6) Memory stick 58%
7) Scanner <50%
8) Wireless <50%


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 29, 2007)

chevy said:


> Let me just make an intermediate status:
> 1) Keybords 90% (How do the remaining 10% work ?)
> 2) Hard disk 77%
> 3) Printer 74%
> ...



I think they mean 90 out of 100 ticked the keyboard option, 77 out of 100 ticked the HD option, etc... so the percent is worked out as peripherals to people, not peripherals compared to each other. (Does this make sense???)


----------



## chevy (Apr 29, 2007)

You're right... MacBook users do not need to use an external keyboard.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2007)

chevy said:


> You're right... MacBook users do not need to use an external keyboard.



Nor do MacBookPro or any other laptop users...


----------



## Rhisiart (Apr 30, 2007)

I am lucky. Just about all my essential hardware and peripherals are colour consistent (i.e. grey). 

My periphs:

A white Apple keyboard, ideal for showing stains.
A USB mouse with a Swiss flag on it, which I bought in Cork two years ago.
A printer for recreating holiday snaps (which I have never used).
An external HD.
An external DVD RW.
An A4 printer.
A scanner.
A floppy disk drive.
A remote camera.
A USB stick.
USB Headphones.
An ethernet router (does that count?).

All products are from Walmart, unless otherwise indicated.


----------



## bbloke (May 2, 2007)

chevy said:


> Let me just make an intermediate status:
> 1) Keybords 90% (How do the remaining 10% work ?)


I have to admit that confused me too, at first.  I thought the other 10% might be running an old Mac as a server in the corner of the room, or something.  But, yes, using a laptop instead of a desktop is the simpler answer!


----------

